
Digital nomads can soon ‘make it official’ with a new visa from Estonia - imartin2k
https://quartzy.qz.com/1216964/estonia-is-launching-a-digital-nomad-visa/
======
pentae
The author of this article did a terrible job identifying the problem (and if
there is one) and justifying the solution.

There's nothing illegal about working online from your laptop on a tourist
visa, nobody that i'm aware of has ever been thrown in jail or busted by
immigration from the USA to Thailand to Romania for working in a cafe on their
Macbook.

The Estonia digital nomad visa does sound quite friendly however, especially
the part about the 'e-resident' not even being required to pay taxes to
Estonia, just that their tax residency is legal. Well played again, Estonia.

~~~
amorphid
It may not be illegal, but you don't want to have to explain working remotely
to a guard/agent at the border. It you even hint that you are entering a
country to work without proper authorization, you're gonna have a bad time.

~~~
pentae
I've done it about 100 times. "I have an online business in $homecountry and
work from my laptop". Never had a problem.

------
cko
I wonder what this means for Americans who are digital nomads. We already have
90-day Schengen access. Healthcare would be cheaper, excellent, but we also
have the global taxation thing, so they won’t be lower.

------
mehly
This won't be abused by anyone ever.

